# Help with an Albino and another colorful cichlid



## mellowyellow4lyf (May 31, 2008)

Hi new to this site and glad to be a member now, my neighbor gave 2 cichlids and was wondering what kind they are so i can buy some more?Heres a colorful one










and the albino one:


----------



## Cobotis (Mar 3, 2004)

The first one looks like a Xystichromis phytophagus (X-mas fulu) a lake Victoria cichlid, and the second might be some kind of aulonocara mbuna cross ... one of them new fancy hybrids....


----------



## mellowyellow4lyf (May 31, 2008)

awesome well i hope they grow up and look cool. I do like how the eyes look on the albino


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

The first one looks a lot like my Haplochromis sp. "thick skin" also called sp. 44. It's a lake Victoria species. Look through the photos in the profile here: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1546 and see what you think. Mine changes markings a lot. Sometimes he's just kind of an irridescent silvery lavender, with almost no visible bars. Other times the bars are very obvious and there are hints of yellow, red, and green. I've never seen mine in full breeding dress, but as you will see in the profile they can be spectacular.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

The eye of the first one is way too big to be Hap thick skin. At least to be a pure one.


----------

